# New Photo's of my Beautiful Indigo.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!! I wanted to share some new photo's of Indigo for you all to see so hear they are... Indi is getting more and more beautiful every day his feathers are so shiny and he is so healthy fun loving budgie.. I love him to bits i am working on a new video of him so as soon as i get it ill post it on..I haven't posted photo's of Indi for a while so i thought id have an update on Indi's pictures.. Please enjoy..

Look at me aren't i so beautiful.


Time out on my mum's knee i love sitting there.


What is up there mum i see something on your nose.


Hey Mum pay attention i am down here and you are up there!! Pick me up Pick me up....


Close up


I have my eye on you Mum this is my bell and you can't have it.


Checking things out.


On top of my cage.


----------



## Budgiefied

*I Love Indigo!*

 Especially the picture where Indigo is looking up at you on your leg....a ton of personality in a wee package! Too adorable


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, our Multi-BOTM Winner Sir Indi is simply a fine specimen of budgiekind on Earth. I also love the photo of his cute upward glance. Just wanna swallow him up like Slyvester does to Tweedy bird!


----------



## jean20057

Oh Indigo is just way too cute for words. There is so much personality is such a small package!!! Love the pics, Lyn!


----------



## Kate C

Great pictures Lyn. Indi is just so adorable, and he knows it.


----------



## Bethanyi

*Awwwwwwwww I love the third picture of indi heeeee issss soooo cutttee!!!*


----------



## SamanthaJ

He is so handsome! I love the second picture, he's really showing off for the camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgiefied said:


> Especially the picture where Indigo is looking up at you on your leg....a ton of personality in a wee package! Too adorable


Awww Thank you...Indi has a lot of personality he is so funny he makes me laugh..



Jedikeet said:


> Aww, our Multi-BOTM Winner Sir Indi is simply a fine specimen of budgiekind on Earth. I also love the photo of his cute upward glance. Just wanna swallow him up like Slyvester does to Tweedy bird!


Awww Thank you Sir Nick.. I just got that photo just in time had to be so quick he moves so fast was luckly to get that photo.... Maybe Indi will have a photoshop picture with Tweety or Tom and Jerry...



jean20057 said:


> Oh Indigo is just way too cute for words. There is so much personality is such a small package!!! Love the pics, Lyn!


Thank you Kristen... 



Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Indi is just so adorable, and he knows it.


Thank you Kate... Indi loves the camera he gets so excited when I take his photo he loves it..



Bethanyi said:


> *Awwwwwwwww I love the third picture of indi heeeee issss soooo cutttee!!!*


Thank you Bethanyi...



SamanthaJ said:


> He is so handsome! I love the second picture, he's really showing off for the camera.


Thank you Samantha..


----------



## Vargur

Indi is sooooo cuuuute


----------



## PrincipePio

He is so adorable! I love everything about him! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Vargur said:


> Indi is sooooo cuuuute


Thank you Elma..



PrincipePio said:


> He is so adorable! I love everything about him! Thanks for posting the pics.


Thank you Bethany.. I am happy to post photos of Indi I love sharing them with you all...


----------



## aluz

Indi is such an amazing model that I can't even pick a favourite photo, I love them all!


----------



## jrook

He is a beautiful boy, indeed... He seems to LOVE the camera.. keep the photos coming!


----------



## LynandIndigo

jrook said:


> He is a beautiful boy, indeed... He seems to LOVE the camera.. keep the photos coming!


Thank you Judy. Ill try to add some more photo's here tomorrow sometime.. Ill be sure to keep the photo's coming Indi loves his photo being taken...



aluz said:


> Indi is such an amazing model that I can't even pick a favourite photo, I love them all!


Thank you Aluz...I have so many photo's of Indi I can't stop taking them as he is so beautiful he shines when the camera is out.. I must have a Million Photo's of Indi and all of them are just so beautiful cause i love him so much...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

His huge personality truly shines through in those photos, Lyn. What a little character he is


----------



## nuxi

Indi is very cute! He's such a personality! I really like the photo where he is looking up to you!


----------



## Sproot

Indi is adorable!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> His huge personality truly shines through in those photos, Lyn. What a little character he is


Thank you. Madonna..



nuxi said:


> Indi is very cute! He's such a personality! I really like the photo where he is looking up to you!


Thank you Gaby...I like that photo to...



Sproot said:


> Indi is adorable!


Thank you Karen...


----------



## Peetysmom

He's awesome lyn! Gorgeous bird. You took some great photos of him


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indigo is looking as handsome as always, Lyn!

Kisses to him from the FaeryBee Flock!!
Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter
Pedro, Poppy and Peachy
xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx*


----------



## jellyblue

Indi is such a character. Love the photos of him checking things out. I always have to smile when I see his photos. Thanks always for sharing.


----------



## marya

Indigo is so beautiful.I cant stop looking at him. He is so bonded to you. Its lovely.


----------



## LynandIndigo

marya said:


> Indigo is so beautiful.I cant stop looking at him. He is so bonded to you. Its lovely.


Thank you. Marya.. I am happy that you like Indigo you can look at his photos anytime... Wait till his video comes...



jellyblue said:


> Indi is such a character. Love the photos of him checking things out. I always have to smile when I see his photos. Thanks always for sharing.


Thank you Susan.. Indi is a happy little bird...




FaeryBee said:


> *Indigo is looking as handsome as always, Lyn!
> 
> Kisses to him from the FaeryBee Flock!!
> Sunny, Sparky, Skipper and Scooter
> Pedro, Poppy and Peachy
> xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx*


Thank you Miss Deb... Hugs and Kisses from Indigo and me to....



Peetysmom said:


> He's awesome lyn! Gorgeous bird. You took some great photos of him


Thank you cindy . Yes we have bonded really well I love him to bits....


----------



## mattytude

Thanks for sharing your pictures Lyn! Indigo always has such great posture!! His colouring is perfect!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

mattytude said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures Lyn! Indigo always has such great posture!! His colouring is perfect!!


Thank you Matt.. I sure have my dream Budgie he is so beautiful.....


----------



## kcladyz

He is a handsome little guy


----------



## Jonah

Awww...such a handsome boy....great pics, thank's for sharing Lyn....


----------



## AudreyMcDonough

So beautiful and you get a sense of what a confident little man he must be


----------



## LynandIndigo

AudreyMcDonough said:


> So beautiful and you get a sense of what a confident little man he must be


Thank you...



Jonah said:


> Awww...such a handsome boy....great pics, thank's for sharing Lyn....


Thank you Randy..



kcladyz said:


> He is a handsome little guy


Thank you Heidi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks so much Everyone...


----------



## mspvice

SO beautiful! I'm in love with yellow faced budgies and yours is extra cute!


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, he is a handsome boy! What a sweet bird, you can tell he loves you!


----------



## LynandIndigo

mspvice said:


> SO beautiful! I'm in love with yellow faced budgies and yours is extra cute!


Thank you... I love the yellow faced Budgies to....



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, he is a handsome boy! What a sweet bird, you can tell he loves you!


Thank you... Yes Indigo loves us he doesn't bite anybody only tries to bite my mum in pretending to he is funny to watch..


----------



## Katkin

Oh his feathers look so soft and fluffy! He's stunning Lyn. I hope my Blue will grow out of his pin feathers soon, they're so persistent, and let the fluffiness shine through!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Katkin said:


> Oh his feathers look so soft and fluffy! He's stunning Lyn. I hope my Blue will grow out of his pin feathers soon, they're so persistent, and let the fluffiness shine through!


Thank you Kat.


----------



## kcladyz

he is so lucky to have such a loving mommy!


----------



## LynandIndigo

kcladyz said:


> he is so lucky to have such a loving mommy!


Thank you Hedi.. I am really lucky to have him I love him so much..


----------



## despoinaki

Tons of cuteness!!! I love him!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Tons of cuteness!!! I love him!


Thank you Despina.


----------

